# Grandma's glazed apple recipes



## Constance (Sep 22, 2009)

*Glazed Apples* 			 			 			 		  		 		 I dug out my grandmother's recipe box, and have been going through some of her old recipes. Here are three interesting ones for apples:

Glazed Apple Rings: Wash and core apples. Cut in rings. Simmer rings in syrup of 1 cup water, 2 cups sugar, and 3 tablespoons lemon juice. Baste often until tender. 

Deviled Apples: 1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup sugar, 1/4 cup red cinnamon candies, whole cloves, 4 tart peeled apples cored and halved. Boil water, sugar, candy and loves for 5 minutes. Put apples in syrup, reduce heat, cover and cook until apples are tender. 

Fancy Glazed Apples: 8 large baking apples, 2 cups sugar, 1 slice orange, 1 slice lemon, few whole cloves. Wash apple, cut thin slice from smaller end; do not discard. Core apple and peel about half way down from the cut end. Sprinkle half the sugar in the bottom of baking pan. Place apples cut side down on top of the sugar; add orange and lemon slices studded with cloves. Add just enough water to cover peeled part of apple. Cook over low heat for about 15 minutes, or until peeled ends are soft but not mushy.
Turn upside down, cover and continue cooking over low heat until just tender. 
Remove top pan. Sprinkle some of the remaining sugar over the apples and place under broiler using moderate heat. Baste frequently with syrup in pan; sprinkle with a little more sugar and add a little more water to syrup if necessary. Continue basting and sprinkling with sugar until all sugar is used up and apples are glazed and slightly browned. If tops brown too quickly, protect with raw slices which were removed in the beginning. 
Serve hot or cold, with or without cream.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Connie with 2 trees here I sometimes wonder what to do with all the apples.  We are having pork chops grilled this sunday so I think a big batch of the rings will be just the thing. Thanks again.
kades


----------

